# Difference in the Marlin 336's? Update. BOUGHT ONE!



## telsonman

Long story short, I sold my marlin 336 .30-30 about 5 years ago, and I've always regretted it.

Anyway, I was cruising the local gun shop today, and noticed to old 336's. They were police confiscated trade-ins. They looked identical until I investigated more. They just said 336, no other letters. Both had gold triggers, neither had the hammer extension. Both were drilled and tapped for a scope mount, both had hooded front sights. Both had sling attachment points. Neither were crossbolt safety's.

Here are the differences.
Weapon 1 had a longer forearm. Not by much, maybe an inch, and the transition at the base the forearm was somewhat straight. The forward sling attachment was forward of the handguard, about centered between the tip of the forearm and the muzzle. There wasn't a warning notice on the barrel either. It just had the model and manufacturer on the left side.
Weapon 2 had a shorter forearm, and the base of the handguard was more rounded, like a typical 336. Its hard to explain unless you really see it I guess. The forward sling attachment point was at the muzzle end of the forearm, but I'm unsure if it was on the barrel band. I'm pretty sure that it wasn't, but that it was on its own right in front of the forearm. This one had a warning notice on the barrel on the right side.

Pretty much the only differences were the length of the forearm, the placement of the sling attachment, and warning text.

I'm thinking that maybe they were produced in different years, but not much. I didn't get the serial numbers down to figure out the years.

They were both $229, which I think is a little high, but bearable.

Let me know which was would be better to buy, if any.


----------



## chuckdog

I think you're right about the different years? If neither have the safety, I'd buy the one in the better condition. If a difference in the feel of the stock, a pistol grip type vs a straight, or something like that, get the one that shoulders the most natural.

$229.00 ain't bad for any decent 336 now, especially a pre- crossbolt one.


----------



## telsonman

I keep seeing them on gunbroker for like $350, but I take that with a grain of salt


----------



## chuckdog

The best ones will likely get gone fairly quick. It would be easier with pictures. A nice pre-safety 336 should bring $229.00 fast. Some, like a Texan or other short run models will bring much more.


----------



## telsonman

So I should probably buy it then...?


----------



## dawg2

telsonman said:


> So I should probably buy it then...?



Where are they so I can go look at them?


----------



## miles58

dawg2 said:


> Where are they so I can go look at them?



BAD DOG!

BAD DOG!

BAD DOG!

You go stand in the corner!.

BAD DOG!


----------



## fishtail

It's really hard to impossible to determine which model you are looking at unless you cross reference the serial numbers and distinguishing characteristics dictated by the years manufacture.
Almost never is the true model stamped on these firearms.
Here's a semi-reliable list I robbed of the variants.
(hope it posts easily, if not I'll have to delete it)

                                                     Marlin 336 Variants
Marlin 336
Marlin 336 Submodels / Variants
MODEL 336 COWBOY 
- .30-30 Win. (disc. 2001) or .38-55 WCF cal., 8 shot tube mag., squared off finger lever, 24 in. tapered octagon barrel with deep cut Ballard-type rifling (6 grooves), cut checkered (disc. 2001) straight grip walnut stock and forearm, adj. Marbles semi-buckhorn rear and carbine front sight, ser. no. is on left side of receiver, instead of on tang, 7 1/2 lbs. Mfg. 1999-2004. 
MODEL 336 MAGNUM CARBINE 
- .44 Mag. cal., 20 in. standard carbine configuration, w/o saddle ring. 2,823 mfg. 1963-64 only.
MODEL 336 MARAUDER 
- .30-30 Win. or .35 Rem. cal., 16 1/4 in. barrel. 5,856 mfg. 1963-64. 
MODEL 336 OCTAGON RIFLE 
- .30-30 Win. cal. only, with 22 in. octagon barrel, standard model. 2,414 mfg. 1973 only. 
MODEL 336 PRESENTATION RIFLE 
- .30-30 Win. cal., one of the pair in the "Brace of 1,000," 22 in. octagon barrel, engraved receiver, sold with Model 39 Presentation. Mfg. 1970 only. 
MODEL 336 ZANE GREY CENTURY CARBINE 
- .30-30 Win. cal., similar to 336 Octagon, 22 in. octagon barrel, Zane Grey medallion inlaid in receiver, select walnut stock, pistol grip, brass buttplate and forearm cap. 7,871 mfg. in 1971. 
MODEL 336A 
- improved 36A, .30-30 Win., .35 Rem., or .32 Spl. cal., round breech bolt, 24 in. barrel with 2/3 mag. Mfg. 1948-1962, re-introduced 1973-1980. 
MODEL 336A/336AS (30AS) 
- .30-30 Win. cal. only, 20 in. barrel, 6 shot tube mag, walnut finished birch stock (pressed checkering became standard 1995, cut checkering became standard 1998), open sights (adj. rear sight became standard 1995), no frills version of the 336CS, 7 lbs. Mfg. 1983-2007. 
Model 336ADL (DELUXE) 
- similar to Model 336A Rifle, except has deluxe checkered walnut stock and forearm, quick detachable swivels and 1 in. sling. Mfg. 1948-62. 
MODEL 336C (CARBINE) 
- .30-30 Win., .32 Spl., or .35 Rem. cal., standard model carbine with 20 in. barrel. Mfg. 1969-83.
MODEL 336CS (CARBINE SAFETY) 
- .30-30 Win. or .35 Rem. cal., 6 shot tube mag., 20 in. barrel, 336CS same as 336C but with crossbolt safety. American black walnut pistol grip stock (cut checkering became standard 1994), 7 lbs. Introduced 1984. 
Model 336CC (STEALTH) 
- similar to Model 336W, hardwood Mossy Oak Breakup camo stock and forearm, .30-30 cal., 7 lbs. Mfg. 2001-2004. 
Model 336D 
Mfg. 2000 (1000 made) 35 Rem. Serial Nos 336DXXX *Not cataloged*, Special Run for Davidsons, Lettered from Marlin, uncheckered, 16.25" ported round barrel 
MODEL 336DT (DELUXE TEXAN) 
- .30-30 Win. or .35 Rem. cal., select stock version of 336T, longhorn and map of Texas carved on buttstock. Mfg. 1962-63. 
MODEL 336ER (EXTRA RANGE) 
- .356 Win. cal., 5 shot tube mag., 20 in. barrel, walnut pistol grip stock, open sights, 7 lbs. 2,441 mfg. 1983-86. 
MODEL 336LTS 
- .30-30 Win. cal. only, 16 1/4 in. barrel, 5 shot tube mag., 6 1/2 lbs. 2,671 mfg. 1988-89 only. 
MODEL 336M 
This was the 1st year 336 stainless model soon changed to 336SS.
The "M" designated for Millenium (2000)
MODEL 336RC (REGULAR CARBINE) 
- .30-30 Win., .32 Spl., or .35 Rem. cal., standard model carbine. Mfg. 1948-68. 
MODEL 336SC .219 ZIPPER 
- similar to Model 336SC, in .219 Zipper cal., 5 shot mag. 3,230 mfg. 1955-60. 
MODEL 336SC (SPORTING CARBINE) 
- similar to Model 336C, with 20 in. barrel and 2/3 length mag. tube, raised comb buttstock (1957-63). Mfg. 1948-63. 
MODEL 336SD (SPORTING DELUXE) 
- .30-30 Win., .32 Spl., or .35 Rem. cal., deluxe sporting carbine with 20 in. barrel, checkered stock and forearm, raised comb, no cheekpiece, quick detachable swivels and 1 in. sling. Mfg. 1954-62.
MODEL 336SS (336M= 1st year) 
- .30-30 Win. cal. only, similar to Model 336W/30AW, except is stainless steel, 6 shot tube mag., 7 lbs. New 2000. 
MODEL 336T (.44MAG) 
- .44 Mag. cal., with saddle ring, 13,895 mfg. 1965-67. 
MODEL 336T (TEXAN) 
- .30-30 Win., .35 Rem., or .44 Mag. (1965-1967 only) cal., similar to 336C, with straight stock, 
Some models have a 18 1/2 barrel (1980 - 1983) or 20 in. barrel, saddle ring (1965-1971 only). Mfg. 1954-83. 
MODEL 336TS (TEXAN SAFETY) 
- similar to 336 CS, except is .30-30 Win. cal., 18 1/2 in. barrel, straight grip stock and squared finger lever, Same as 336T but with crossbolt safety. Mfg. 1984-87. 
Model 336W (30AW) 
- similar to Model 30AS, except has carbine style barrel band, hardwood stock and gold trigger. 
MODEL 336XLR 
- .30-30 Win. or .35 Rem. cal., features stainless steel construction with 24 in. barrel, ballard rifling, fluted bolt, 5 shot mag., black/grey laminate stock with deluxe recoil pad, adj. folding semi-buckhorn rear sight, hammer block safety, 7 1/2 lbs. New 2006. 
Model 336Y (SPIKEHORN) 
- Youth model, similar to Model 336C, but has a shorter walnut stock (12 1/2 in. LOP) with vent recoil pad, 5 shot tube mag, 16 1/2 in. barrel, 6 1/2 lbs. Mfg. 2003


----------



## chuckdog

I won't go so far as to advise you to spend your hard earned money, but they don't make the pre-safety. If I were going to buy one, that's the type I'd want. If they're in nice condition, with walnut stocks and clean metal, I believe they'll be gone pretty quick @ $229.00.

If they are beat up refinished, later model stuff, they'll still likely bring that come deer season. The pre-safety mean more to me than to some. I wouldn't buy one with the safety.


----------



## fishtail

Determining the year by serial number.
(a few discrepancies are present, may be off by 1 year from 1946-1964)

Marlin year of manufacture maybe determined from the following table of letter/numeral prefixes to the serial number:
Date	Prefix(s)	
1946	C	
1947	D	
1948	E	
1949	F	
1950	G	
1951	H	
1952	J	
1953	K	
1954	L	
1955	M		
1956	N	
1957	P	
1958	R	
1959	S	
1960	T	
1961	U	
1962	V	
1963	W	
1964	Y,	Z
1965	AA		
1966	AB	
1967	AC	
1968	AD,	68
1969	69	
1970	70	
1971	71	
1972	72	

Starting in 1973, the year of manufacture can be determined by subtracting the first two digits of the serial number from 100: Example: SN 2512345 would have been made in 1975 [100 - 25 = 75].

Then go to the "blue book" to determine it's value. (for what the book might be worth)


----------



## fishtail

And I'm with chuckdog. 
Don't like the newer safety types.


----------



## telsonman

I think they are both the W model. I guess the one that doesn't have the warning on the right side of the barrel is older. I'm just wondering why the sling stud is in a different spot and the forearm is longer. 

The only bad thing about them is crown wear. There aren't any nicks in the crowns, but the finish is basically gone.


----------



## cmshoot

Don't worry about finish wear at the crown......that is perfectly normal and caused by the hot gases exiting the muzzle.  All my Sniper rifles have that and they will still shoot .25MOA and better, if I do my part.

I have personally never seen or heard of a .30-30 with the barrel shot out.  I've seen 'em rusted out, or ruined through neglect, but not shot out.  Barrel should be GTG.

Even if the finish is rough, as long as the rifling is good and the action is tight, they are definitely worth $229 each.  If it were me, I'd buy both, keep the one that shoots better (hopefully the pre-warning model!), clean the other up and sell it for a tidy profit.


----------



## germag

I'd buy both of them for $229 each.


----------



## Howard Roark

My first deer rifle was a Marlin Glenfield.  I bought it for $60 and sold for $90.  I hate I ever sold that rifle.


----------



## 1022

Yea buy em both if you don't want en I'll take em.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Haven't seen one here in years priced for less than $350-usually more than that. They won't deal with you much on them either, because people will pay that for them, they never stay on the rack long. I'd love to find one for $229.


----------



## telsonman

Well, I bought one of them today. It was made in 1976. Its a pre-cs and pre-warning. I noticed where the hammer extension used to be, so I'll just add another one. It appears to be a 336W. The worst part of the gun is the stock. This was a police confiscating trade-in. Looks like this has been in the woods before. The metal is about 85%, the stock not so much, maybe 60%. It has some scratches on the stock, and a couple shallow gouges, but not too bad, just like it had been knocked around some or banged on some branches. I'm going to try to iron them out.
The muzzle looked good, and the bolt didn't have any discoloration. I'll give it a full scrub down tonight. 

They dropped the price 5%, so before taxes it was $218. They have another one that is a 1981, same model, but it has the warning on it. 

I'm satisfied. All it needs is a low power scope and some rounds through it. 

Got it at Clyde Armory by the way. Someone else needs to get the other one.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Congratulations on your purchase! I've got a 1968 336RC in .35 that I got last year at my local pawn shop. It's a good gun as is but has a lot of finish wear on the receiver. I'm looking at my options now to refurbish it.


----------



## 1022

Way to go man, everybody needs at least one 30-30 just so you can say ya got one.


----------



## fishtail

Good goin!
A 4x32 should be about perfect.


----------



## Oldstick

fishtail said:


> Good goin!
> A 4x32 should be about perfect.



Agree, and if you look for a variable scope, get something like 1-4X or in that range.

Nice find, by the way.


----------



## chuckdog

Good find, enjoy!


----------



## telsonman

Whats a decent, cheap scope to put on this bad boy? I'm not planning on spending more than $60 on this scope. I was thinking just a simmons 8pt 4x32 or 3-9x32.

Anything decent in that price range. This will just be a brush gun


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I scored one for $225 not long ago... wife sent me up[ to a pawn shop for something she had seen and I had the guy make me a deal on her item and the gun. Might could have got him to go a bit lower...


----------



## Darien1

Now get online and join marlinowners.com.  They have tons of information about your rifle and you will get hooked.  Any questions you have they will be glad to answer.  Your rifle is probably not a W as I don't think they made W's back then.  If it's got the Marlin trademark white bullseye on the bottom edge of the butt stock then that means it's a walnut stock and probably a C that just isn't marked.  Lots of people think the bullseye is a target to drill for the sling stud but it is a trade mark and if its missing it's easy to get a replacement.  Having the white bullseye increases the rifle's value.


----------

